# Shaq to Spurs?



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

NBA Fanhouse



> The source said O'Neal said the Spurs and Atlanta are at the top of his list since there is interest with those teams on both sides. FanHouse's Tim Povtak reported Monday the link between O'Neal and the Hawks, and there were indications from San Antonio on Wednesday that the Spurs do indeed have interest.
> 
> O'Neal also is interested in Boston but the source said he realizes the Celtics don't have much interest in him. A source confirmed to Povtak on Wednesday that, while the Celtics have great respect for Shaq, he would disrupt their chemistry.
> 
> "He'd really like to go to San Antonio and team with Timmy (Duncan), and try to win one more title,'' said the source about O'Neal, who starred in high school in San Antonio.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm not even a Spurs fan, but god I hope you guys don't do this.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

I hate Shaq...the question is do I hate Matt Bonner as a starting C even more?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In their primes, this would've been great. Now? Not so much.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

This rumor also becomes moot if the Spurs are able to bring in Splitter...still a big "if" though...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

shaq is a negative addition to any team. i hope he's forced to retire because no one wants him because he doesn't help any team at this point.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

good god! i hope this doesnt happen...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There is no debate about who ranks as the most provocative free-name still available on the open market: Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> The notion that Shaq is going to wind up in San Antonio, though, continues to be overstated.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/TrueHoop/post/_/id/17963/shaq-to-spurs-dont-count-on-it


----------

